

Ask HN: Why is there no bookmark notifications API in browsers? - cdnsteve

I&#x27;ve often wondered this. For site&#x2F;app owners how can you track how many bookmarks you&#x27;ve received? It&#x27;s the most basic social signal since the beginning of the web yet it&#x27;s still the largest black hole out there in metrics.<p>Simple JavaScript API to detect when user bookmarks site, while on the site.
I&#x27;d love to know if my site receives bookmarks, I&#x27;m sure others would too. 
Why is there no API for this in HTML5?
======
Nadya
Bookmarks are a meaningless statistic unless the people who bookmarked it
visit your site. I have plenty of bookmarks I don't actually visit, but are
more of a "for later" thing (which sometimes turns into a "sometime 3 years
from now" thing).

If they visit the site frequently, Google Analytics can help sort that data
based on unique/recurring visitors.

